# Tilapia - cooking ideas please



## Mamalovelock (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello!  I m not a fish eater or cook for that matter, but lately I have been making Salmon for my family and they love it. Yesterday I decided to branch out and get Tilapia. What is the best way to cook tilapia?  Or your favorite way?


----------



## letscook (Jul 30, 2011)

my favorite way is :
Take slices of lemon and lay them in a baking dish-place the fish on top, then place sliced red onion, yellow & zucchini squash strips, a chopped up garlic, lil salt, black pepper,lil thyme,  mushrooms, julienne carrots,a bag of fresh spinach(remember it cooks down so pile it high) pour a lil chix stock or veg stock over cover tight with foil and bake 350 approx 30 min.   I have also added grape tomatoes sliced in half with excellant turn out, it is so versitle you put in anything you want.  I have use swiss chard, I have use garbarzo beans, added black olives for mediterain flavor.
these also work good wrapping them in parchment paper making lil pouches.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Tilapia has no flavor of its own. Fix it however you like because the sauce or condiments will carry the flavor of this quite ordinary white fish.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 30, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Tilapia has no flavor of its own. Fix it however you like because the sauce or condiments will carry the flavor of this quite ordinary white fish.



Totally agree....It really is a blank 'palette' ...'paint' it anyway you want!!

Fun!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 30, 2011)

I will assume we are discussing filets, not the whole fish. Rinse and dry the filets, ensuring any pin bones have been removed. Set up a breading station with three dishes, one with seasoned flour, one with egg wash, and one with crushed tortilla chips. Dip each filet in the flour and cover completely, then into the egg wash, and finally into the crushed tortilla chips. Sauté the filets in oil until fish flakes easily with a fork, about 3 minutes a side. Serve with pico de gallo either on the side or over the fish. Sides can include Mexican rice, Bush's Black Bean Fiesta or Texas Ranchero grillin' beans, a nice green salad with Southwest Caesar dressing, and lots of Dos Equis or a nice cold pitcher of Sangria


----------



## Zereh (Jul 30, 2011)

This one is simple and full of flavor. I've used fresh tomatoes with great success and just added a bit of wine or broth if it needed more poaching liquid.

*Tomato Poached Fish*

5 tablespoons unsalted butter, divided use
1 medium sweet onion, sliced
1 can diced tomatoes with juice
1 cup water
1 large (or two small) yellow bell peppers
8 to 10 cherry tomatoes, halved
1 Tablespoon assorted fresh herbes (thyme, chives, tarragon sage)
2 (6 ounce) filets of a firm, white fish
Kosher salt and pepper
1 lemon, halved

Add the onions to the melted butter and gently cook them over medium heat for 10 minutes or until they are just beginning to get golden. Add the  tomatoes and water and stir to combine and allow the mixture to simmer for 5 minutes.

Add the halved cherry tomatoes and peppers to the pan and sprinkle the fresh herbs over it all. Stir gently so that everything is moistened.

Season the fish on both sides with a little kosher salt and pepper and nestle it into the tomato mixture. The sauce should come at least 2/3 up the side of the fish. Place a pat of butter on top of each filet and cover over the pan. Turn heat down to low so that the sauce barely bubbles.

After 5 minutes carefully turn over the fish. Replace the cover and let it cook an additional 3 minutes and then check the fish for doneness. (It should be opaque in the middle and just flaking; cook for another minute or two if necessary.) Remove the fish from the heat and sprinkle it with fresh lemon juice. Serve with a helping of the sauce ladled over the fish.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 30, 2011)

lemon and butter, with capers too.  bbq (a little sauce) on the grill with foil...tilapia falls apart very easily so the foil is necessary.  Any kind of seasoning salt you like with a bit of butter broiled or baked in the oven.  Standard breading and pan fried.  they all work.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 30, 2011)

i pan fry with a coating of panko. i use pepper, paprika and garlic powder. set up station, flour,egg, and panko. dip in flour first then egg then panko. it is very quick to cook so stay with it. it is yummy and crunchy


----------



## Claire (Jul 30, 2011)

Another "breading" that works well is instant mashed potato flakes.  Most of the time, I go the lemon and capers route.  But I have also used them for fish tacos -- slice and saute in a little olive oil with sliced onion and peppers, season with cumin and cayenne (heat in the peppers and cayenne powder or chili flakes is to your family's taste, if they vary, just put mild and hot salsas on the side).  This works for both fish tacos and fish fajitas.  If you or your family is leery of fish and you want to eat more for health reasons, tilapia is a good place to start.  I can get great IQF, individually sealed filets at Wally, and it is great because I can take out two or three at a time.


----------



## niquejim (Jul 31, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i pan fry with a coating of panko. i use pepper, paprika and garlic powder. set up station, flour,egg, and panko. dip in flour first then egg then panko. it is very quick to cook so stay with it. it is yummy and crunchy


 

I do the same thing then I add Swiss cheese and put it on toasted rye bread with Russian dressing and slaw.
That's right, a fish Reuben


----------



## Timothy (Jul 31, 2011)

niquejim said:


> I do the same thing then I add Swiss cheese and put it on toasted rye bread with Russian dressing and slaw.
> That's right, a fish Reuben


 
Ok, I'm trying that! Num, num, num, num


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 31, 2011)

I like cooking it in foil with a bruccetta style mix on top. And then, serve it on rice with a squeeze of lemon, fresh parsley and the juices spooned over everything.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 31, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I like cooking it in foil with a bruccetta style mix on top. And then, serve it on rice with a squeeze of lemon, fresh parsley and the juices spooned over everything.


 
I can also see that as a chilled summertime supper also. Served cold but skip the rice and use a light shredded salad mix under it instead. Serious yum value either way!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 1, 2011)

I almost forgot the first way I ever prepared tilapia; 

*Kung Pao Tilapia​**Marinade:*
1 1/2 pounds tilapia
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 tablespoons sesame oil
1 tablespoon rice wine or sherry
1 egg, beaten
1/2 teaspoon salt
*Sauce:*
2 Tbs peanut oil
4 dried red chiles, cracked
1 Tbs garlic, minced
1/2 Tbs grated ginger
1 tsp pepper
2 scallions, chopped
1 red bell pepper, cut in strips
2 Tbs soy sauce
3 Tbs rice wine or sherry
2 Tbs Chinese black (or balsamic) vinegar
1 tsp sugar
1 cup chicken broth
1 Tbs cornstarch, dissolved in 4 Tbs water
1/3 cup unsalted, dry roasted peanuts

Combine the soy sauce, sesame oil, rice wine/sherry, egg and salt in a glass bowl. Add the fish and stir to coat. Marinate for 30 minutes, covered, in the refrigerator. 

Place peanut oil in a sauté pan, swirl to coat, then place over medium high heat. Add the chilies and cook until they begin to darken. Add the garlic, ginger and pepper and continue to cook to infuse the oil. Add the scallions and bell pepper. Remove the fish from the marinade, pat dry with paper towel. Discard marinade. Add the tilapia to the pan and sauté until cooked through, turning once. Remove the fish from the pan. Add the soy sauce, rice wine, black vinegar, sugar and chicken broth and bring to a boil. Add the cornstarch slurry to the sauce and stir to thicken. Add the fish and heat through. Plate tilapia filets, spoon sauce over each filet, then garnish with chopped scallion and peanuts.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I almost forgot the first way I ever prepared tilapia; *Kung Pao Tilapia*


 
Thank you so much for posting this. It looks like a wonderful recipe and will be tried the next time I prepare Tilapia.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 2, 2011)

I like it with lemon butter and a few capers or baked in foil with caramelized onion, slices of very ripe tomato a few chopped calamata olives and some greek feta.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not a big Tilapia fan, but that recipe looks wonderful Sir_Loin.  Thanks!!


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 2, 2011)

I have had it cooked as sweet and sour fish chinese style and that has been my favorite way. I find it to have a muddy flavor like catfish only milder and the sweet and sour sauce really balances that out.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 2, 2011)

BreezyCooking said:


> I'm not a big Tilapia fan, but that recipe looks wonderful Sir_Loin.  Thanks!!



You are most welcome. Tilapia is so mild that it sucks up any flavor you add to it like a sponge.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 2, 2011)

Add seasonings such as tarragon, granulated garlic, and granulated onion.  Add black pepper if desired to round out the flavor.  All of these flavors will enhance the fish.  If you want to kick it up, dip the fish in the egg wash, then the flour, then in your favorite hot sauce, the flour, then egg wash again, then in the breadcrumbs.

Another winning breaded mixture is to add shredded coconut to the panko bread crumbs.

For something a little different, cut the fillet into squares.  Make a simple batter of 1/2 cup flour, 1/2 cup cornstarch, 1/2 tsp salt, 1 large, beaten egg, 2 tsp, baking powder, and 1 cup of milk, or soda water.  Dredge the fish pieces into flour, then into the batter.  Deep fry until golden brown for fish tempura.  Serve with catsup that has been mixed with powdered mustard, and with plumb sauce.

Just a couple of ideas for you.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 2, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I almost forgot the first way I ever prepared tilapia;
> 
> *Kung Pao Tilapia*​
> 
> ...


 
Bravo! That one is worth trying.


----------

